

The Onion: Apple introduces new "Friend Bar" - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/the-onion-apple-introduces-new-friend-bar/

======
mansr
Original: [http://www.theonion.com/video/new-apple-friend-bar-gives-
cus...](http://www.theonion.com/video/new-apple-friend-bar-gives-customers-
someone-to-ta,17693/)

